# Colas only...?



## Caw (Apr 6, 2020)

So I was asking some advice from a friend of mine who is an experienced grower. We got to talking about removing branches and he said to remove all but 4-6 colas - "that's all you want".  Thoughts?

When I first started, he said to remove all the undergrowth. I didnt. I figured I wanted as much flower as possible, even if it was popcorn. Mistake! I just assumed he did all that removing due to the number of plants he was dealing with - multiple grow locations, 100s of plants. Dealing with the popcorn stuff is a pain in the ass. Although i have just been putting it in with my trim and making bubble hash. I've come to realize that it's also draining energy away from my tops...

Thoughts on 4-6 mains only?


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 6, 2020)

I believe he’s referring to the plant training methods called Topping, Low Stress Training (LST) and Lollipopping. Lots of info on this site and YouTube that go into detail on each technique but the general goal is to stop the plant from growing into its typical Christmas Tree shape with just one main cola and to concentrate all its growth into a shorter, wider plant with 6-8 or more colas. This way you get more weight with the extra colas AND less of the small, pain in the ass popcorn nugs come harvest time.


----------



## Daxtell (Apr 6, 2020)

Indoors grows lights drop off on intensity rapidly.  A foot makes a massive difference.  I dont see a return on exponentially spreading the joules to have weak light filter down to the tiny bottom popcorn mini buds.  I will bend colas at 90° to capture more light, evening out the canopy to light intensity.  I am happy with those results.  I am a newer grower though.


----------



## Caw (Apr 6, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> I believe he’s referring to the plant training methods called Topping, Low Stress Training (LST) and Lollipopping. Lots of info on this site and YouTube that go into detail on each technique but the general goal is to stop the plant from growing into its typical Christmas Tree shape with just one main cola and to concentrate all its growth into a shorter, wider plant with 6-8 or more colas. This way you get more weight with the extra colas AND less of the small, pain in the *** popcorn nugs come harvest time.



I specifically asked, "do you mean total?, even side branches?" And he responded "yes". Topping and fimming have been topics in the past. I top all my plants in veg. I've only had 1 successful FIM, by accident. When I tried it again, of course it didnt work. 

I did remove some side branches, but not all but "4-6". If it seemed weak, or not like it would receive enough light, I cut it. Looking from the top of the plant, it looks nice and full. The bottom is bare...

We will see how this batch turns out.


----------



## cardgenius (Apr 6, 2020)

Some people freak out about the thought of heavy defoliation but it’s definitely doable. I don’t know about limiting it to just 4-6 colas but I do agree with the general sentiment of cutting off anything that won’t be worth its time and energy wasted on growing and trimming. 

Are you familiar with Lollipopping?


----------



## Caw (Apr 6, 2020)

cardgenius said:


> Are you familiar with Lollipopping?


I'm pretty sure that's basically what I've done.

I'll post pics tomorrow when the lights are back on.


----------



## Nathan Mccollum (Apr 7, 2020)

This is only 1 plant and i topped it on 3 different lateral branches multiple time. I guess the thing i try to remember is that a plant can only do so much. If you are going to repeat the same strain again may i suggest just trying 1 plant the way you normally do it and another the way your friend suggested and see who the winner is. Make sure that you use clones for your experiment as they will have the same genatics.
 These pics are 1 plant that I topped like a mad man. Hope this is useful in some way to you. Happy growing


----------



## Caw (Apr 7, 2020)

Tops vs lower.

Since removing all the undergrowth, my humidity has dropped a few % points as well.


----------



## Locked (Apr 7, 2020)

I usually remove the bottom 1/4 to 1/3rd of the plant right before I put it into flower.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 7, 2020)

If that was my garden I'd shoot ya. but thats just me.  I'm sure you will get some nice colas though I doubt the quantity will be very impressive for the # of plants.


----------



## Caw (Apr 7, 2020)

St_Nick said:


> If that was my garden I'd shoot ya. but thats just me.  I'm sure you will get some nice colas though I doubt the quantity will be very impressive for the # of plants.



I JUST pulled five plants these past couple of weeks. In the background you can still see an empty bucket...

I HAVE to stay in the legal limits of my state - 18 plants total (6 seedlings, 6 in veg, 6 in flower). I had 7 in flower due to timing - I'm still trying to get that down to a science. With my job, I cant afford not to be completely legal. Although, I'm more concerned about my wife than the law. She is not a fan of my new hobby. I told my kids (13-23) of my intention to grow before i told her "moms not that progressive...good luck with that" is what they told me. I put a new engine in her car and told her "now I can start to do something for ME". She asked what I was talking about and I told her I had my card AND a cultivators license. I started ordering and buying supplies the next day. Let the battles begin...

I had to listen to complaints for months! But, I finally got the odor controlled and the nagging has stopped. We were in Vegas a few weeks ago and SHE asked if I wanted to stop in a dispensary while on a stroll!

I will say her biggest concern was our 13 y/o. But, I put a stop to that argument quick. I reminded her of all the alcohol in the house. She drinks (wine mostly), I smoke. But we have a stocked liquor cabinet. All the kids have admitted to raiding it at some point, even the 13 yo recently admitted she took a couple sips once (she HATED it).

Anyway, presently I only have 3 in veg (1 that COULD go into flower) and 8 clones (4 of which have rooted and need to be moved - tomorrow probably). 

I have a FULL dry box, a paper grocery bag about half full drying, a half gallon, and quart mason jar I just filled earlier tonight. All from the past couple weeks. 

I'm legal, shoot me...

Pics of 3 of the plants that just came down (Critical Mango, Strawberry Cough, and a Power Plant - pictured, plus 2 Cinderella99, not pictured), and the tent prior...I have more than I know what to do with right now.


----------



## Caw (Apr 8, 2020)

Tonight I did some pressing of the popcorn buds from the Cinderella99 - first pic. This home made diy press really works! I've been experimenting with temps and time. I like the 185* I think, for 110 seconds. I'm gonna try 180 tomorrow and see if I can get any lighter.

btw, this was without a filter bag, just plain parchment paper and finger flattened pucks. I may order some 25 micron bags to see if it makes a difference...

The 2nd and 3rd pics are from a while back. The 2nd is Power Plant, and 3rd is Critical Mango. These were done at 93*C for about 75 seconds. 

I've also been pressing bubble hash. I couldn't figure out why it was coming out so dark. MY HEAT WAS TOO HIGH! I'm gonna try that again at 170*.


----------



## St_Nick (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice looking squeeze.  I unfortunately don't have the luxury of a plant count like that but I figure if I am going to spend the time to grow out a plant I want that sucker to produce lots of tops like that.  Takes a fair amount of room though.  Your method is similar to what I did when I grew in my campers closet.  Small plants, big colas.


----------



## Caw (Apr 8, 2020)

My flower tent is only 5.5' x 3.5'. The veg tent is only 3.5' x 2'. And the veg tent has the bubble cloner in it as well. I put the cloner in so I wouldnt have to hook up another light. But, now it only allows me to have 4-5 buckets. Again, I'm learning timing right now. I'd like to keep things rotated, if I can. But, it appears I'm behind schedule for a full flower tent. I certainly didnt expect so many plants to be ready at the same time...or this virus to hit making work CRAZY new and demanding..anyway

Both tents were originally larger. But, they were in different locations. Only the flower tent was "behind a locked door", I wasnt legal. To accommodate my new set up (to reduce odor, better air circulation, and become legal), I had to make both tents smaller, but added another light! I'm happy, but more importantly, the wife is satisfied. 

It's amazing what can be done in a small space, right?

Pics are: 
1. Flower tent on right, veg tent straight ahead. 
2. Veg tent
3. The DIY press I made.


----------



## Nathan Mccollum (Apr 8, 2020)

Caw said:


> My flower tent is only 5.5' x 3.5'. The veg tent is only 3.5' x 2'. And the veg tent has the bubble cloner in it as well. I put the cloner in so I wouldnt have to hook up another light. But, now it only allows me to have 4-5 buckets. Again, I'm learning timing right now. I'd like to keep things rotated, if I can. But, it appears I'm behind schedule for a full flower tent. I certainly didnt expect so many plants to be ready at the same time...or this virus to hit making work CRAZY new and demanding..anyway
> 
> Both tents were originally larger. But, they were in different locations. Only the flower tent was "behind a locked door", I wasnt legal. To accommodate my new set up (to reduce odor, better air circulation, and become legal), I had to make both tents smaller, but added another light! I'm happy, but more importantly, the wife is satisfied.
> 
> ...


A small suggestion on your timing issue. Dont grow multiple strains as they will never cross the finish line together. Instead try the same strain across the board. Unless you want to break out the spreadsheet and do a lot of detailed documenting. This has been the trick that worked for me till i got the strain down. Hope this might help you


----------



## Caw (Apr 11, 2020)

So I made some vape juice with that Cinderella99 press.  No need to try to get it any lighter.

I used East Coast Terpenes- Fuidity and a few drops of Dragon Fruit - takes very little. OMG! That stuff tastes great, its hard to stop smoking. I absolutely love the flavor. So much, I woke up still high the next morning.


----------



## choking_victim (Apr 11, 2020)

Here is my grow that I 'lollipopped'.

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/jock-citral-n-bagseed-buds.26509/


----------



## 2RedEyes (Apr 11, 2020)

my first attempt at this...these plants each have 6 to 8 colas, maybe a couple more side branches if they develope...I just hated dealing with all those popcorn buds so I’m trying to keep them from forming as much as possible n hopes the main colas will be bigger...no flowers yet though so t8me will tell...


----------



## AladinSane (Apr 12, 2020)

Looks like "mainlining" to me. And it's looking good. I don't like dealing with all those popcorn buds either. I try to pick 'em off when they first appear.


----------

